# m3taL's Homebraumeister build



## m3taL (9/3/16)

So i have started collecting the stuff for my build.

- 50L Sanke Keg
- Braumeister 20L Malt Pipe, Top & Bottom Screens and filters, Hold down bar - Sourced Grain and Grape
- M12 All thread, Wing Nut, and assorted nuts/washers - Sourced from Konnect Supplies 
- Weldless Fittings - 1 Ball Valve and 2 Pump In/Outlets
- Kegking Silver Pump (Existing from other brewery)
- Sestos PID and 1/2" NPT PT100 Sealed thermocouple (Hope to source a Brauduino instead)

Still to come
- Braudurio Controller (Hopefully)
- 3600w Element (Ordered from Romar Elements due in 10 days 19/3)
- Glass Lid to suit


Plan at the moment is to cut the complete top off the keg or close enough too it depending on Lid, Then weld the top collar off the keg to the bottom of it to give height for Pump to sit underneath and control box, Again this may still need some further design as im not sure if there will be enough height. SO some more legs or a stand may need to be constructed, would love to build something free standing but, would also like to be able to brew in the kitchen under the rangehood.

Im Keen to TIG Weld all the fittings in and use some quick disconnects on the pump so that it can be easily removed for clean up. Will see how this works out. 

Im not sure if i will insulate or polish the keg Keen to get started but dont want to rush this like i did when i started the 3v system.

cant wait to get it underway....


----------



## Cervantes (9/3/16)

I'll be watching your build with interest as i wouldn't mind doing something similar myself.


----------



## bevan (9/3/16)

m3taL said:


> - Braumeister 20L Malt Pipe, Top & Bottom Screens and filters, Hold down bar - Sourced Grain and Grape


Is the 20L malt Pipe from the 50L or 20L Braumeister? And if you don't mind me asking what was the cost for the malt pipe and screens?
Looking forward to following your build!


----------



## m3taL (9/3/16)

20l pipe from bm20 was 150 then I got the supports and filters and the bar bout 350 odd all up.

Will keep the pics and build coming as I do it hope to brew in a fortnight


----------



## Benn (9/3/16)

Did you purchase those blue stainless saw stools through Braumeister too? They look pretty Schmick,


----------



## Cervantes (10/3/16)

m3taL said:


> - 3600w Element (Ordered from Romar Elements due in 10 days 19/3)


Can you give us details of the element that you have ordered?

Thanks


----------



## m3taL (10/3/16)

Cervantes said:


> Can you give us details of the element that you have ordered?
> 
> Thanks


It's called a Double Ring element they custom make to what ever size you want. Mines 350mm diameter @3600w. Basically wait until you have the vessel and Iv put mine in the middle of the vessel and malt pipe cost was $130 + freight from Bayswater Melb


----------



## m3taL (10/3/16)

Have just sourced a Braudurino from Lael looks like a great unit and allows for running dual elements on seperate circuits for those who want to run 3600w or greater without 15a supply


----------



## trhr (10/3/16)

I will also be watching with interest, looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## gezzanet (10/3/16)

Interested as well. My current keggle has a 3000w element in a ring around the inside. Element was more tightly wound but I unwound it to the inside dia of the keggle.


----------



## m3taL (10/3/16)

gezzanet said:


> Interested as well. My current keggle has a 3000w element in a ring around the inside. Element was more tightly wound but I unwound it to the inside dia of the keggle.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1457564486.609519.jpg


Nice, Could you post up a couple of more pics of your Kettle, Im trying to decide weather to leave the handles on it or not... would like to see how that looks from side views


----------



## gezzanet (11/3/16)

Here's some picks. 



If I did it again for recirc I'd probably cut out the bottom instead and use it upside down. The top flange on the keg filler can then be used to connect pipes and pumps as its in the middle of the bottom. Could fit a pickup tube through it as well and bend it to wherever you want. 
Handles are handy


----------



## m3taL (14/3/16)

Done some work on it today was able to test the pump out, still need to get some quick disconnects for the pump and work out legs and what I'm going to do with controller.


----------



## rude (14/3/16)

Good one m3tal looking good

I see you welded nipples on, a lot of people use skin fittings,
did you use a stainless steel welding rod ?


----------



## m3taL (14/3/16)

rude said:


> Good one m3tal looking good
> 
> I see you welded nipples on, a lot of people use skin fittings,
> did you use a stainless steel welding rod ?


Yeah I welded them on all with 316 Grade rod and fittings, The welds are a bit rough but it has been a few years since iv tig welded stainless...

Main idea is so that no shit can hide under them they are welded to the back of the Pot and fused around the inside which makes them flat on the surface inside. I also needed them to be straight so that i can use Quick Disconnects direct on the pump to connect to the pot.

The allthread is also welded on the back and fused on the inside again for sealing quality and so no shit can hide under a nut or anything like that.


----------



## dblunn (14/3/16)

Hi m3tal, did you use backing gas or did you have to grind out the crap on the back of the weld before did the backing run?
Dave


----------



## rude (14/3/16)

I see well done plus minus the cost of the skin fittings

When you say fused ? is that a type of weld or did you tig the inside


----------



## rude (14/3/16)

Googled fuse welding

When you use you're tig touch to melt the 2 metals togerther

Have just found a good welder who is doing my pressure fermenter (triclamp & fittings on a sanke keg}
so once he has finished that might get him to do a homebrau


----------



## m3taL (14/3/16)

dblunn said:


> Hi m3tal, did you use backing gas or did you have to grind out the crap on the back of the weld before did the backing run?
> Dave


Argon Sheilding gas used, flow rate was down minimal due to not having much gas at hand, Just ordered a 10.6kg bottle to have at home as iv gotta tig up the brew stand and stuff.


----------



## m3taL (14/3/16)

rude said:


> Googled fuse welding
> 
> When you use you're tig touch to melt the 2 metals togerther
> 
> ...


Yeah Im a sheety by trade but have been off the tools for about 4 years and was really only part time on the tools for a few years before that as i worked my way up into management.

bloody hands were shaky as, as soon as you dont want them to shake and you try to concentrate they go all Parkinsons on me, but they got better towards the end..... by the time i finish the stand and stuff i'll be good at it again hahaha


----------



## m3taL (14/3/16)

Made a small video showing the progress for the day of the build.... Its not very good but shows what iv done 

https://youtu.be/t1ntO-5pgus


----------



## rude (15/3/16)

Good on ya looks a goer

You did'nt need a ball valve on you're pump

Did you sparge how much was you're boil vol

So all up was about a grand to do the build


----------



## m3taL (15/3/16)

rude said:


> Good on ya looks a goer
> 
> You did'nt need a ball valve on you're pump
> 
> ...


Hey mate, Didnt sparge or boil or anything was purely a test for the pump the grain went to chooks and wort down the drain...

A Ballvalve will be put on the vessel after i mount the element and make the stand etc but seems like i dont need one on the pump hoping this is the case as i just want to be able to put quick connects on the pump so it can clip on and off..... nothing more. i would look at a Motor controller to adjust the speed of the pump over using a ballvalve.

I will work out a full price work out and approx hours involved.

One issue that is worrying me is the grain sticking to the all thread as i lift the malt pipe out.... there was a substantial amount. This may need to be rectified by getting a solid piece of 12mm SS Bar and tig welding some thread do just the top where it would be required. This would be an easy fix as i have not fused the inside of the Allthread inside the vessel yet. just a matter of grinding the bottom weld off, unscrewing the old thread, drill out the hole then tig the 12mm SS Rod.

Everything that has been welded or is inside the vessel is 316 ss too.


----------



## Cervantes (15/3/16)

Nice video, even if I did have to turn the sound off.... h34r:

One thing I noticed is that you put the fine mesh filter on top of the top filter plate.

Not sure what the instructions say, but I always put the fine mesh filter on the underside of the top filter plate, so that the wort coming up through the malt pipe can't bend the edge of the fine mesh filter up and let grains though.


----------



## m3taL (15/3/16)

Cervantes said:


> Nice video, even if I did have to turn the sound off.... h34r:
> 
> One thing I noticed is that you put the fine mesh filter on top of the top filter plate.
> 
> Not sure what the instructions say, but I always put the fine mesh filter on the underside of the top filter plate, so that the wort coming up through the malt pipe can't bend the edge of the fine mesh filter up and let grains though.


Hahah There was too much background noise and i was talking about it but just didnt work out. So i put some music over it... should wake you up 

Yeah i put it the wrong way didnt even realise until i took it off...


----------



## Cervantes (15/3/16)

m3taL said:


> 20l pipe from bm20 was 150 then I got the supports and filters and the bar bout 350 odd all up.
> 
> Will keep the pics and build coming as I do it hope to brew in a fortnight


Can you tell us where you bought them?


----------



## rude (15/3/16)

Mate how do you do it 5 ankle bitters I have 3 & under the pump

You must have a good better half & considerate considering its for beer consumption

Not sure how hard it is to thread ss with a dia nut kero for lube maybe???
Unsure of the Brau's set up

You have gone for Laels cont are they better than say an Auberins soak & wet pid cont

Hey Cervanties has it been blowing SW up there laterly ?
He bought the malt pipe & spares from grain & grape


----------

